

539 votes, 190 comments, 12 years and no fix. Nice job Atlassian - Randgalt
https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/JRA-1369

======
dalke
Right there at the top:

> Atlassian Status as of 5 November 2014

> Thanks so much for your votes and comments on this feature request. While
> this feature is something we definitely want to add to JIRA, it is not on
> the list of priorities for the next 12 months as part of JIRA core. There
> is, however, a commercial plugin called Enterprise Mail Queue available on
> Atlassian Marketplace which addresses the pains expressed in this feature
> request. This plugin is applicable to downloaded instances of JIRA only and
> therefore is not available for our Cloud customers.

> Thanks for your patience and we hope you appreciate our open approach to
> feature requests.

So, yes, they are indeed doing a nice job of letting people who want the
feature know that it won't be there, and what some of the alternatives are.

~~~
Randgalt
They should just close the issue and say that their solution is the plugin.
i.e. you must pay for the feature.

~~~
dalke
While this is the oldest unresolved open issue, there are several others
issues from 2002, such as "Can we have a 'Vote against' button?" from 5 Sep
2002.

Your suggestions sounds like if they have a pay-for solution then they should
close off a suggestion to a non-pay version. What they have seems that they
want to keep that possibility open for the future. Your proposal makes it
sound like they should be more avaricious.

I can understand that some people may like the certainty that there will never
been a non-pay version, but surely the knowledge that it's at least 8 months
in the future is enough for most.

